# Help with a signature on an oil painting



## varington (Aug 12, 2021)

This oil painting is a large one, 60" x 45". Perhaps painted on linen














at end of 19th century or early 20th. The signature appears to be Skinner, but cannot decipher the first name. Hopefully someone may know it. I was only guessing that it may be Rachel or Rachel L.


----------

